# Baking sheets



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

Got 16 full size pans super discounted from a bakery closing down. However, they are thick with years of caramelized black carbon deposits. Tried power washer and a super stiff steel brush and water. Any other thoughts for getting it off? It is too thick to be proper seasoning but is residue from under parchment. Thanks


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Might try soaking them in degreaser and attacking them with a scraper.
Good luck!


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

If they are stainless, you can use oven cleaner (and then wash it off really well).

Or you can place them on a garbage bag with ammonia (1/2 cup). Seal the bag tight and place outside (fumes!) and let sit over night. Be sure to open the bag outside (cut a corner off away from your face) and let them air out before bringing inside to wash.


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

peachcreek said:


> Might try soaking them in degreaser and attacking them with a scraper.
> Good luck!


I tried a spackle blade.... yeesh, this stuff is like stone


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Heating the crud might soften it. A heat gun like used for paint removal could help. 
There is also powdered fryer cleaner. "Fryer Boil Out". Expensive but worth it. Find a big tub to set the sheet pans in. Cover with hot water and fryer cleaner and let sit overnight. Rinse the next day.


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

peachcreek said:


> Might try soaking them in degreaser and attacking them with a scraper.
> Good luck!


Unfortunately it seems more carbon dry residue than grease.


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

fatcook said:


> If they are stainless, you can use oven cleaner (and then wash it off really well).
> 
> Or you can place them on a garbage bag with ammonia (1/2 cup). Seal the bag tight and place outside (fumes!) and let sit over night. Be sure to open the bag outside (cut a corner off away from your face) and let them air out before bringing inside to wash.


Thanks for the idea, I'm trying a few chemical free ideas but may have to give in


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

never tried it, but maybe sand or bead blasting


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

*Note: this is most likely not food safe- take heed!*
The only way I've seen of taking off black carbon on aluminum is by heating in antifreeze.
Had a few fist-sized completely blackened/overheated cast aluminum model airplane engines given to me (seized & all).
Placed them in a metal coffee can, covered with new green cheap/presto antifreeze & set on the electric lab hot plate @ ~98C (~200F?) for 24 hours in the garage ..put a lid on because it steams..water vapor.. or god-knows-what?
They come out looking like new!
Not sure if it would be applicable -or safe after- for food trays..depending on use/temp.
The "innerweb" says ethylene glycol can be washed off after- in a dishwasher.. your call.
If they're large trays..maybe rent a hot tub?


----------



## jimmer (Dec 4, 2016)

I suggest the chemical route. Before using fryer cleaner, which is designed for these sorts of deposits, call the mfr. and ask if it's safe for aluminum (which I presume they are). It doesn't have to be concentrated if you have plenty of time, but you will need a certain amount to deal with the quantity of **** you are removing.

I've used it on aluminum baking sheets and it works, but seemed to leave the metal soft. Mine weren't bad, so I was only leaving them in 15 mins or so, but for an overnight soak it's best to get the straight poop from the guy who made it.

I never tried ammonia, don't know how that would work.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Certainly worth a phone call but I think it should be fine. I used it once on exhaust hood I removed from the roof while the exhaust path was being rebuilt. The exhaust hoods are aluminum. Came out clean as a whistle and then put back in service. A slight discoloration might occur but would not affect the pan stability.


----------

